# Nervende Fehler im Detail bei Kubuntu



## Lumakrieger (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi!

Vorab meine Linux Daten:
Kernel: 2.6.20-16-generic 
GCC Version: 4.1.2 (i486-linux-gnu)
Xorg Version: 7.2.0 (04 April 2007)
Ich hab Kubuntu 7.04

Mittlerweile komme ich eigentlich recht gut klar mit Linux. Jedoch nerven mich so kleine Details. Zum Beispiel wenn ich eine Seite im Firefox öffne und dieser schon geöffnet ist. Die Seite wird zwar darin in einem neuen Tab geöffnet, jedoch wird ein weiterer Firefox in der Taskleiste scheinbar geladen. Nochdazu dieses nervende Firefox Icon an Stelle meines Mauscursors. Genau das selbe Problem gibt es, wenn ich Programme starte. Es dauert eine halbe Ewigkeit, bis das Symbol in der Taskleiste korrekt ist und dieser Cursor verschwindet.

Beim Herunterfahren regt es mich auf. Das zwar bestimmte Programme geschlossen werden, ich aber häufig mehrmals Herunterfahren klicken muss, damit er es auch wirklich tut.

Ich hab kein Plan wie ich an solche eigentlich unbedeutende Probleme rangehen soll. Nerven tun sie mich auf jeden Fall und unter Windows funktioniert es doch auch. Genauso wenig, wie ich keinen Zugang zu diesem Problem finde, finde ich auch keine vernünftigen Resultate in Google. Deswegen ist Tutorials.de meine letzte Hoffnung. Wo sonst findet man auch so kompetente Leute?


----------



## deepthroat (11. Oktober 2007)

Hi.





Lumakrieger hat gesagt.:


> Mittlerweile komme ich eigentlich recht gut klar mit Linux. Jedoch nerven mich so kleine Details. Zum Beispiel wenn ich eine Seite im Firefox öffne und dieser schon geöffnet ist. Die Seite wird zwar darin in einem neuen Tab geöffnet, jedoch wird ein weiterer Firefox in der Taskleiste scheinbar geladen. Nochdazu dieses nervende Firefox Icon an Stelle meines Mauscursors. Genau das selbe Problem gibt es, wenn ich Programme starte. Es dauert eine halbe Ewigkeit, bis das Symbol in der Taskleiste korrekt ist und dieser Cursor verschwindet.


Das Feature nennt sich ASN (application startup notification). Du kannst dieses Feature für ausgewählte Programme abschalten, indem du in die .desktop Datei einfügst:
	
	
	



```
X-KDE-StartupNotify=false
```



Lumakrieger hat gesagt.:


> Beim Herunterfahren regt es mich auf. Das zwar bestimmte Programme geschlossen werden, ich aber häufig mehrmals Herunterfahren klicken muss, damit er es auch wirklich tut.


Das Problem ist mir unbekannt. Da müßtest du mal auf den entsprechenden Mailinglisten (Kubuntu-users etc.) fragen und das evtl. als Bug melden wenn das noch nicht bekannt ist.

Gruß


----------



## Lumakrieger (11. Oktober 2007)

Thx!



deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Das Feature nennt sich ASN (application startup notification). Du kannst dieses Feature für ausgewählte Programme abschalten, indem du in die .desktop Datei einfügst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mhh, muss ich das nun für jedes Programm manuell abschalten? Eigentlich finde ich es ja ganz stylisch, dass die Cursor sich beim Laden ändern, jedoch sollen sie auch gleich wieder normal werden, wenn es fertig geladen hat. Genauso in der Taskleiste...


----------



## deepthroat (11. Oktober 2007)

Lumakrieger hat gesagt.:


> Mhh, muss ich das nun für jedes Programm manuell abschalten?


Ja, soweit mir bekannt ist.





Lumakrieger hat gesagt.:


> Eigentlich finde ich es ja ganz stylisch, dass die Cursor sich beim Laden ändern, jedoch sollen sie auch gleich wieder normal werden, wenn es fertig geladen hat. Genauso in der Taskleiste...


Dann müßtest du dir nur den Quellcode der Programme runterladen (ist ja meistens OpenSource ), "anpassen" und neu kompilieren.

Das ASN funktioniert nur wenn die Programme das auch unterstützen. Bei Firefox wird es mit den Tabs nicht funktionieren, da vermutlich die ASN wartet bis ein Fenster mit den bestimmten Eigenschaften gemappt wird. Da aber bei der Nachnutzung eines bereits vorhandenen Fensters nichts gemappt wird kann das so nicht funktionieren. Genau kann ich das nicht sagen. Du könntest dir natürlich die Spezifikation dafür durchlesen, schauen woran es liegt und den Fehler beheben...

Gruß


----------

